# replacement of jejunostomy tube



## bethb (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi. I have a situation where the dr. I bill for performed a 44372 and the patient had an accident and that tube was trapped between the bedrails and was pulled out.  This happened six days after the initial placement.  Our dr. is billing for another tube placement.  We are unsure of what code we can use for the replacement.  We thought maybe we could use 49451, however, our dr. states he does not use fluoroscopic guidance... does anyone have any suggestions for this?


----------

